# Help, buying ps3



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys. Im looking for a ps3, but not sure what gb size etc. I wont use it online as no connection at my flat  

are we still expected to pay full wack these days? Wheres the cheapest place 2buy? Cheers


----------



## spikeyl17 (Nov 22, 2007)

I would go for the 80gb PS3 which has everything you need and enough disk space.You can always put a bigger hard drive in if your going to use playTV. Game have it for sale with 2 games for under £300 which isn't bad considering Argos sell it for nearly the same but with no games.


----------

